# General > Sport >  Wick Academy Brora Highlights from 29th December 2012

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick Academy Brora Highlights from 29th December 2012*


Highlights from the Wick Academy fantastic 3 - 0 win against Brora Rangers..  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

